# anyone with turtle/tortoise tattoos?



## Iluvemturts (Sep 10, 2007)

I just posted in another forum pics of my spotted turtle tattoo and thought I'd post her too..

Now I showed you mine you gotta show yours . Hopefully some one there has one or two.....or more lol
It is far from being done...when I get more major work done I'll repost ...if anyones interested..


----------



## Josh (Sep 10, 2007)

nice! now THATS dedication!
i hope there are more out there


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

Like I had told you in the other site, I just recently got brave and for my birthday I got a turtle tat a couple of weeks ago. Nothing as neat as yours...nor as big. He's about 2" by 4". His name is Crusty, because my daughter (who also got a tat at about the same time first saw him when he was in the peeling/crusty stage). We are thinking about getting another one for our next birthdays. We have the same birth date. They are kinda milestone ones and we thought we should make a permanent dedication to them. Her 21st and my 50th. Geesh I am getting old.

Just wasn't much to choose from at the shop. Saw some gecko, frogs, and butterflies that were beautiful however.

I am starting to think tats are just like torts, you can't have just one.

Iluvemturts, I know you were talking about the money in the other thread, can I ask how much yours has cost so far...and how much more to finish it?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 11, 2007)

So far its only been 400$ 
I'm not sure how much to finish.
I go in stages 100$ here a 100$ there. To me tattoos are like potatoe chips...ya cant have just one 

Do you have any pics of crusty? lol cute name...I can relate lol


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

None yet...I tend to break cameras and crash sites...:shy:


----------



## shay_ (Sep 23, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> None yet...I tend to break cameras and crash sites...:shy:



i have a baby tortoise tattoo on my ankle
ill take a pic of it


----------



## Josh (Sep 23, 2007)

if i were to get a tort tatt, i would get a cool DT one
sorry, but i have DT fever


----------



## shay_ (Sep 23, 2007)

josh said:


> if i were to get a tort tatt, i would get a cool DT one
> sorry, but i have DT fever



thats what i have a desert tortoise hatchling


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2007)

shay_ said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > None yet...I tend to break cameras and crash sites...:shy:
> ...



Shay, that sounds cute! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool Shay....I cant wait to see either...

Ive got the itch but Im going to wait to get tatted till my best friend heals from her surgery . Jenn and I will go in together to get a support ribbon celebrating her recovery from cancer. Just a little ribbon. teal in color trimmed in darker teal.


----------

